# Kurzschlußsichere Leitung (NSGAFÖU) Querschnitt bestimmen



## Toddy80 (26 Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe mal ne Frage. Wie bemesse ich den Querschnitt für eine kurzschlußsichere Leitung? Die Leitung wird von einer 400A (300mm^2) abgehen und denn auf Sicherungen mit 35A enden. Welchen Querschnitt brauche ich dafür?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

Meines wissens wird die nur nach dem Bemessungsstrom ausgelegt.
Da heisst, je nach länge usw. auf die 35A wie jede andere Leitung auch, also mind. 6mm²


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Kann ich dir heute Abend flink ausrechnen, benötige dazu aber weitere angaben.

Wie ist den die Leitungslänge und die Verlegart?
Ist es ein Kabel, eine Leitung oder eine Einzelader?

Also du hast Primär 400A, richtig?
Welchen Sicherungstype hast du da?


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Meines wissens wird die nur nach dem Bemessungsstrom ausgelegt.
> Da heisst, je nach länge usw. auf die 35A wie jede andere Leitung auch, also mind. 6mm²


 
Hallo Jabba,

Die Primärsicherung ist für den Kurschlussstrom der Leitung verantwortlich. 

Oder anders herum, eine Leitung wird durch die Primärsicherung gegen kurzschluss gesichert.


----------



## IBN-Service (26 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo Jabba,
> 
> Die Primärsicherung ist für den Kurschlussstrom der Leitung verantwortlich.
> 
> Oder anders herum, eine Leitung wird durch die Primärsicherung gegen kurzschluss gesichert.



So ist das ?

Ich dachte immer, eine kurzschlussfeste Leitung benötige keine Absicherung,
da im Kurzschlussfall sichergestellt sei, dass der Leiter durchschmilzt bevor
die Isolation durchgebrannt ist.

OK, natürlich muss es irgendwo eine maximale Kurzschlußleistungsbegrenzung
geben, aber das wird ja in der Niederspannung schon meist durch den Schleifenwiderstand
erreicht.


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Maxi,

ist sie in diesem Fall nicht, dafür gibt es extra die Kurzschlussfeste Leitung. Damit ist es ja möglich z.B. vor dem Hauptschalter das Licht zu legen. Wir nehmen immer 1,5mm² und dahinter Motorschutz oder Sicherung mit maximal 10A. Sehr viele Anlagen mit TÜV Abnahme usw. nie Probleme. Wichtig ist die möglicht kurze Strecke, sowie getrennte Verlegung.

Falls es da andere orschriften zu gibt, lass ich gerne belehren.


----------



## PeterEF (26 Oktober 2007)

*kurzschlußfest <> kurzschlußsicher*

eine Leitung gilt als kurzschlußsicher, wenn sie kurzschlußfest ist sowie besonders verlegt, isoliert und mechanisch geschützt ist.

Kurzschlußfest heißt hier: Auslegung auf die 35A.
Die max. Länge zwischen dem Abzweig von der Sammelschiene und der Sicherung ist begrenzt auf 2m (oder 3?).

Eine Leitung ist nicht an sich kurzschlußfest - es kommt auf die richtige Absicherung an. Kurzschlußfest heißt nur: die Sicherung kommt, bevor die Leitung ihre maximale Temperatur (je nach Typ max.90°C) erreicht hat.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was der Meister der VDE ausrechnet


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was der Meister der VDE ausrechnet


 
nach langem rechnen wahrscheinlich 300mm², wie die Zuleitung


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Klemmt ihr da an euer 300mm^2 einfach ein 1,5 mm^2 dazu?

Nicht glauben kann.


----------



## PeterEF (26 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Klemmt ihr da an euer 300mm^2 einfach ein 1,5 mm^2 dazu?
> 
> Nicht glauben kann.


 
Welchen Querschnitt verwendest Du denn für die Zuleitung zur PG-Steckdose, welche vor dem 630A-Hauptschalter abzweigt?

Und wie sicherst Du diese ab?


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Das gibt es ja wirklich, das ist ja Krass.

Feindrähtiger, verzinnter Kupferleiter ( Klasse 5 nach DIN VDE 0295 ). Isolierhülle aus EPR Mischung, äußere Umhüllung aus chlorierter Kautschukmischung, ölfest und schwer entflammbar.

in der VDE 250 Teil 602.

Leitungen für 3kV Nennspannung gelten in Niederspannungsanlagen bis 1000V als kurzschluss- und erdschlusssichere Verbindung.

NSGAFÖU
Nennspannung Uo/U 1,8/3 kV
Zulässige Temperatur an der Leiteroberfläche
bei fester Verlegung -40°C bis + 80°C
im beweglichen Bereich -25°C bis + 80°C

Dauerstrombelastbarkeit 35A (41A) bei 30°C Umgebungstemperatur frei in Luft nach DIN VDE 0298 Teil 4 entsprechen hier 2,5 mm^2

Da habe ich echt mal was dazu gelernt.


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

Dumm schau du nur 

Hast anscheinend die gleiche Homepage gefunden wie ich.


----------



## Toddy80 (26 Oktober 2007)

Man, das geht ja schnell hier. Also die Zuleitung zum Schaltschrank wird mit 3x400A (Drehstrom) abgesichert. Die Leitungslänge der Kurzschlußsicheren Leitung beträgt lediglich 3x1m (für jede Phase ein 1m Stück). Ich dachte, dass es auf den Kurzschlußstrom evt. auch noch ankommt, oder brauche ich mich darum nicht kümmern? Ich habe die Leitung mit 10mm^2 bestellt, bin ich damit auf der sicheren Seite?

Ach ja, Zuleitung ist 240mm^2
Gruß 

Thorsten


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2007)

Prinzipiell ist die Leitung eher zu gross

Maxi und ich hatten wahrscheinlich die gleiche Seite
http://www.hse-thiemann.de/artikel/NSGAFOEU.htm

Die Angaben stehen ind VDE0298-4 Tabelle 15,
aber dort gehen die von getrennter Verlegung mit Abstand zu allen Teilen aus.
Da Du 10mm² hast ist der Anschluss eher einfacher, Du musst auf die Auslegung des Anschlusses an die Zuleitung achten. Wenn da z.B. eine Stromschiene ist, must Du Rohrkabelschuhe o.ä. nehmen. Wir hatten früher die normalen isolierten Quetschkabelschuhe genommen. Die wurden bemängelt , weil die schneller abrauchen als die Leitung, und diese dann rumbaumeln würde.


----------



## Toddy80 (27 Oktober 2007)

Die Zuleitung geht auf einen Leistungsschalter (Hauptschalter) von ABB. Von dem Hauptschalter gehen flexible Schienen (Isolames) auf eine 300mm^2 Kupferschiene. Die Notstromversorgung soll aber vor dem Hauptschalter abgenommen werden. Wir gehen mit 240mm^2 mit Rohrkabelschuhe auf den Leistungsschalter. Ich muss denn also auch die Kurzschlußsichere Leitung mit Rohrkabelschuhen versehen, die ich dann gemeinsam mit der Zuleitung an den Leistungsschalter schraube.

Das andere Ende von der Leitung muss denn auf 3-poligen, diazed Sockel gehen. Muss ich hier auch die Rohrkabelschuhe verwenden. Was ist, wenn das nicht möglich ist? normale?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## jabba (27 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Toddy80,

Du musst nicht zwingend Rohrkabelschuhe nehmen,
was ich damit meint, das Du die Anschlüße so machen must, das die auch einem Kurzschluss standhalten. Für die Hauptschalter gibt es klemmen zum unterschieben, wo Du dann mit Endhülse die Leitung anschliessen kannst.
Die Quetschkabelschuhe mit den isolierten roten,blauen und gelben Plastikkragen sind meist nicht für diese Ströme ausreichend.
Beim Diazed gibt bestimmt kein Problem, da entweder 6mm Schraube oder Bügel zum unterklemmen vorhanden ist.


----------



## Xplosion (7 Dezember 2010)

Ist zwar schon sehr lange her, aber ich stell trotzdem meine Frage dazu mal rein:


Ich müßte vor einem Hauptschalter im Schaltschrank den Strom abzweigen für einen C16 3pol.

Da die Hauptleitung mit über 100A abgesichert ist, darf ich dann ein NSGAFÖU nehmen um eine kurze Brücke zum C16 3pol zu machen?

Wenn ja, wie muß ich die Leitung auslegen? Hab gelesen: Nur Bemessungsstrom.Also würde ein 1,5² ausreichen?

Falls es vor dem C16 3pol einen Kurzschluss geben würde, verglüht nur die Litze oder?


----------



## Dr.M (7 Dezember 2010)

Meines Wissens: ja. Genau so wie du es schon beschrieben hast. Wenn der C16 jetzt nicht gerade 15m weg sitzt


----------



## knabi (7 Dezember 2010)

Backup-Schutz beachten! Leitungsschutzschalter benötigen bei größeren Einspeisungen eine Vorsicherung, um im Kurzschlußfall nicht mit dem auftretenden maximalen Kurzschlußstrom belastet zu werden (siehe Herstellervorgaben!).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Xplosion (7 Dezember 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> Backup-Schutz beachten! Leitungsschutzschalter benötigen bei größeren Einspeisungen eine Vorsicherung, um im Kurzschlußfall nicht mit dem auftretenden maximalen Kurzschlußstrom belastet zu werden (siehe Herstellervorgaben!).
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Ich weiß jetzt nicht worauf du hinauswillst.


----------



## MSB (7 Dezember 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht worauf du hinauswillst.



Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
Im Datenblatt deines LS-Schalters steht irgend eine maximale Vorsicherung,
ist die Sicherung für deine Einspeisung größer,
brauchst du einen sog. Back-Up Schutz, d.h. noch zusätzliche Neozed oder NH-Sicherung(en) vor deinem LS-Schalter.

Da du schreibst Einspeisung > 100A ist das fast zu befürchten.

Bei den meisten LS-Schaltern irgendwas zwischen 100 und 160 A

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## winnman (7 Dezember 2010)

Leistungsschutzschalter gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführung (was den maximal zulässigen Kurzschlusstrom betrifft) meines wissen können die "Besten" 10kA.

Überschreitet der maximale Kurzschlusstrom an der Einbaustelle diese Werte dann muss eine entsprechende Sicherung / Motorschutzschalter vorgeschaltet werden, der im Kurzschlussfall die Abschaltung vornimmt.

Wir bevorzugen Neozed Sicherungen gegenüber Motorschutzschaltern für diesen Zweck, diese können bis 100kA alles sicher Abschalten.
Einfach ca. 1,6 facher Nennstrom des Benötigten LS vorsehen, dann löst der LS normalerweise vor der Schmelzsicherung aus.

Zb.: du brauchst einen C16, 
dann zb.: mit 35A Neozed direkt an einer 6mm² Gummileitung die entsprechend (seperat) verlegt ist, von der auf deinen LS, alles OK. 
In manchen Fällen brauchst du auch keinen seperaten LS (Licht / Steckdose im Verteiler), nimm einen entsprechende Neozed Sicherung, danach ev. einen RCD / FI wenn du Steckdosen hast und alles ist OK.


----------



## element. (13 Dezember 2010)

Wie verlegt ihr separat? Einen eigenen kleinen Schlitzkanal der nur diese Leitung enthält?

Was ist mit dem N, muss der auch in NSGAFOU?


----------



## winnman (13 Dezember 2010)

für jeden Aussenleiter ein Isolierrohr in das nur dieser eine Leiter kommt


----------



## element. (14 Dezember 2010)

Muss das Rohr besondere Eigenschaften haben (Brandschutz, Norm XY, ... ) ?


----------



## winnman (14 Dezember 2010)

Wenn für die ganze Ausführung nichts besonderes vorgegeben ist (Halogenfrei, . . .) dann eigentlich nicht, es dient nur dazu die Leiter einfach nochmal seperat zu gegen scheuern, Druckstellen an Kanten, . . . zu schützen, ausserdem sollten bei jedem halbwegs elektrotechnisch Erfahrenen, der in einem solchen Schrank arbeitet, die Alarmglocken schrillen wenn er Gummiaderleitungen in seperat verlegten Rohren sieht.
Es ist dann eben angebracht diese nicht mechanisch zu beanspruchen, und an den Endstellen (Sicherungen, . . .) darauf zu achten dass keine Leitfähigen Teile (ins besonders zb.: Cu Litzen beim Abisolieren, . . . ) in die Nähe der Klemmen kommen.


----------

